# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > سوال: فست ریپورت در vb6

## mordadangel

کسی از دوستان هست که با فست ریپورت در وی بی آشنایی کامل داشته باشه؟من نصبش کردم اما نمیتونم چه طور توی پروژه ام ازش استفاده کنم کامپوننت هایی که اضافه شده کارایی خاصی ندارن
ممنون

----------


## alireza1514

سلام دوست عزیز 
شما چه ورژنی از فست ریپورت رو نصب کردین... ورژن استودیو هستش؟
کرک شده هستش یا نسخه دمو..

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اتفاقا كامپوننتهاش بيشتر از هر گزارشگر ديگه اي كارايي دارن
اين يك پروژه نمونه كه البته بعضي كاربردهاش تو كد غير فعال شده

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اينم يك نمونه ديگه با تنظيم ConnectionString و قابليت فيلترينگ و تنظيم زبان محيط طراحي

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

آقا حامد سلام
چرا موقع اجرای مثالاتون از vb خارج میشه و پنجره Send Report میاد ؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
مثال مشكلي نداره
از چه ورژني استفاده مي‌كنيد ؟

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

از ورژن 4.9 کرک شده Com/Activex یا همون استودیو

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

مشکل از ویندوز 7 بود در ایکس پی اجرا شد
فقط چندتا سوال که واسه شما راحتن ولی واسه من خیلی مشکل
چطور آدرس دیتابیس رو به صورت دینامیک بدیم وقتی رو سیستم مقصد اجرا بشه آدرس رو فقط از ویژوال بیسیک بگیره و به آدرسی که تو خود ریپورت دادیم گیر نده و ارور بده
چطور ارسال پارامتر داشته باشیم از طریق Vb

----------


## isaac23

ابتدا در فست ریپورت بیا ادرس های رو که دادی حذف کن منظورن اون دستور شرط در Qury و کانکشن رو اتصال به دیتا بیس رو 

بعد فایل بانک اطلاعاتی رو در مسیر برنامه قرار بده و به فرض اینکه نام بانک ما Db11 باشه میشه اینجوری

    Ado.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0; Data Source=" & App.Path & "\Db11.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"



و دستور Qury  هم به این صورت هست 
q.Query = "Select * from T1 where Nameb='" & "Óå" & "'"

----------

